# Help with PCT protocol after 1 year blast and cruise. 19 years old



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey forum

Before I start I confess to being an idiot and damaging myself. I was weaned onto steroids at a stupidly young and immature age and got addicted. Im 19 now and have only started to see the bigger picture in life. I need help, but not a lecture and people telling me "youve ****ed up kid TRT for life unlucky" sort of thing like ive read in other posts.

With that aside. You have no idea how much I appreciate any advice at this stage. Please if anyone can help i'll be extremely grateful.

I started cycling when I was 17. I have details logged of all my previous cycles but to summarise;

(Year 2017)
I started Cycle 1 when I was 17. I did 12 weeks of Test/Deca cycle, followed by a very poor 3 week PCT. 
Immediately followed by a 4 week Test/Tren cycle, and again a weak 3 week PCT. 
Waited 2 weeks after that PCT and did 3 weeks Test/Tren again (the reason for these 4 and 3 week cycles was because I couldnt deal with the tren so had to quit them early.

That was basically over a 6 month period. On that last 3 week cycle I didn't do a PCT at all. I was off 6 months and had all the symptoms of low testosterone (obviously) However I got my blood work done during that period after all the steroids were well out of system and I was in the normal range for testosterone, albeit in the low side. Prolactin was quite high too. However this atleast meant that my Testosterone was coming back itself even without PCT. 

Year (2018)
I started 8 week cycle, Test with Dbol, and used Tren first 2 weeks. 
Then a decent 3 week PCT. 

This is where I really ****ed up. I immediately did 16 weeks Test and EQ cycle and since then until now Ive blasted and cruised until as far as this week of 2018.


Imo, had I did a strong PCT for 6-8 weeks after the 3 week Test/Tren cycle in 2017. I would of been back at my normal level.

Then in 2018 I just completely ****ed up and got addicted. I know that its more dangerous to stay on long term than it is to do short bursts of higher doses.
I know im in bother and Ive alot of work todo and probably a long period of feeling shitty while I go off is inevitable. But im still positive and hopeful that I will make a full recover.

Can anyone help me plan a strong extensive PCT?
One problem I have is that ive been using HCG since July of this year and ive noticed the past few weeks I may becoming desensitised to it.

My own protocol would be; (If I was todo it myself without any guidance)

Wait 2 weeks until esters clear while also going off HCG for 1 month.
That would bring me to 4 weeks from today

Then high dose HCG at 2500iU for 4 shots over 2 weeks.
Then Clomid 100/100/100/100/ 50/50/50/50
Alongside Nolva 40/40/40/40/ 20/20/20/20
Arimidex throughout at 1mg eod

Possible option of a peptide called Triptorelin but im unsure of how to incorporate this or how it would fit in.

As I say. Im 19. I've done damage and learned the hard way but im well and truely fed up with steroids and my ego/bigorexia has took a back seat this past while. Blood pressure is high. I cant get or maintain an erection and barely able to ejaculate. Libido is 0. Mood swings and I cant have proper sex with a girl even using viagra. I just want to be healthy now.

Id love if anyone can help me out with advice and im going to pray that I make a full recover one way or another.


Thanks you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2018)

Steroids are not addictive and you should stop saying that. It simply isn't true. Liking them isn't the same as dependency. 

Triptorelin doesn't work so forget that. 

Clomid doses are too high at 100mg. But I like that you are going 8 weeks. 

You should get bloods done before starting clomid and then a few weeks after the end of pct.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow dude. I won’t lecture, probably far past that. I also can’t help you with pct as I’m on trt. But I have a couple questions that may help others help you. What exactly are you on right now? Be exact, doses, what drugs, etc. You should probably be open to the fact that you may have done permanent damage to yourself and will need to be on trt forever. When’s the last time you had bloodwork? I would suggest a full panel right now. 

Theres a lot of guys on here with a lot of knowledge that can steer you in the proper direction. I’m not one of them. I am curious though, what do you look like? What are your stats? What was the real reason for doing all that at such a young age? Sports? Bodybuilding?


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes I will get blood work done in a few weeks when esters clear. Whats your opinion on the HCG and how could I proceed with it? I think if I was to use it right it would make this transition a bit easier.

Unfortunately how I timed it that im not becoming very de sensitised to it. Would going off it for a while then blasting it before PCT do any good do you think?


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 20, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Wow dude. I won’t lecture, probably far past that. I also can’t help you with pct as I’m on trt. But I have a couple questions that may help others help you. What exactly are you on right now? Be exact, doses, what drugs, etc. You should probably be open to the fact that you may have done permanent damage to yourself and will need to be on trt forever. When’s the last time you had bloodwork? I would suggest a full panel right now.
> 
> Theres a lot of guys on here with a lot of knowledge that can steer you in the proper direction. I’m not one of them. I am curious though, what do you look like? What are your stats? What was the real reason for doing all that at such a young age? Sports? Bodybuilding?



Stats;
Hovering around 97/102kg these past few months. Im 6ft2, around 13bodyfat. Deadlift 230kgx3. Squat 160kgx3 and Bench 110kgx3. My reason for starting was probably body image like most young men these days. When I started with the gym I was 77/78kg at 6ft2. Like most guys on here they fall in love with the iron and barbell as soon as they step in the gym and this was true for me. I was acctually quite talented footballer before I put on the weight but joint problems and commitment to football became an issue as bodybuilding became an absolute obsession.

Right now. Ill not say ive lost interest in bodybuilding but im not willing to put my body through any more torture. As I say I want to be healthy and maintain a lean strong physique but the days of obsessing to be like these guys on instagram weighing 115+kg and lean are well and truely over me.


Right now this past 4 weeks im on 500mg Test Sus250. 1250iu HCG twice a week. Before that I was at 1000mg Test/700mg Tren but that lasted about 3 weeks before I was on the verge of mental breakdown or self harm with that dose of tren. Side effects were horrible.

EDIT: Usually my "week" starts from a Monday and this week Ive went not taken any Test (because im looking to come off) or any HCG because I want to get my body sensitive to it again)


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2018)

If it were me, at this point I would get to an Endocrinologist. Lay it all out to him and see what they say. My concern is without professional help you're going to be guessing and up to this point, you're guessing has not done you any service. If you do need something scripted, it will be from a pharmacy and accurately dosed. The follow up blood work will be reviewed by someone that can see the entire picture.

You're young and I'm sure to a point, a bit scared of talking about this to a Dr but there's no need. They see plenty of guys in your shoes every week. They also can not be discussing this with your parents if you're still under their roof and that's a concern of yours. Go get some help and get fixed up. 

Looking down the road, don't give up on your training. You're training had nothing to do with this bad mistake. There's a lot to be said for a healthy lifestyle and you don't need to be 250lbs at 10% BF to enjoy it. I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 20, 2018)

snake said:


> If it were me, at this point I would get to an Endocrinologist. Lay it all out to him and see what they say. My concern is without professional help you're going to be guessing and up to this point, you're guessing has not done you any service. If you do need something scripted, it will be from a pharmacy and accurately dosed. The follow up blood work will be reviewed by someone that can see the entire picture.
> 
> You're young and I'm sure to a point, a bit scared of talking about this to a Dr but there's no need. They see plenty of guys in your shoes every week. They also can not be discussing this with your parents if you're still under their roof and that's a concern of yours. Go get some help and get fixed up.
> 
> Looking down the road, don't give up on your training. You're training had nothing to do with this bad mistake. There's a lot to be said for a healthy lifestyle and you don't need to be 250lbs at 10% BF to enjoy it. I'm pulling for ya!


Hearing this sort of thing makes a huge difference with the positive mental game of recovery. Thanks Snake I appreciate! 

However Im definitely not afraid to discuss my situation with anyone. My GP Doctor is a 55 year old woman I've discussed this with her before when I got the bloodwork done in 2017 but she wasnt much help because at that stage my values were in the "normal" range. I think its a waste of time seeing her so I may just go directly to the endo clinic and take there advice.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 20, 2018)

I would seek medical consultation. We could all sit here and tear apart your terribly dosed, time frame for cycles, age etc. but you're past that. You may also want to see about a support group or mental health doctor if you honestly think you are addicted to steroids/the feeling/look you get from them.


I will say this, if you're going to cycle again post up on here and we will help. I started my first one at 20 and bearly came out still natty, 20 was much to young still. You are not the only that has made this mistake, but you need to be one of the ones who listens to advice/wisdom from the vets here. Get  bloods and post another thread. You will be able to find someone to treat you and thats what you need. Quit playing this guessing game you have no idea what you are doing. Just tough love man no need to make things worse!


----------



## snake (Nov 20, 2018)

StephMalachy1990 said:


> Hearing this sort of thing makes a huge difference with the positive mental game of recovery. Thanks Snake I appreciate!
> 
> However Im definitely not afraid to discuss my situation with anyone. My GP Doctor is a 55 year old woman I've discussed this with her before when I got the bloodwork done in 2017 but she wasnt much help because at that stage my values were in the "normal" range. I think its a waste of time seeing her so I may just go directly to the endo clinic and take there advice.



You did see in my original post I was gender specific about the Endo, right? I'm sorry but in general, a male knows more of where you're coming from. You're also learning quick that a GP is almost useless. They get your blood work, look down the column that says in or out of range and pay little attention to the details. An Endo will be a little more accurate in HIS review. 

I glad if I helped.


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 20, 2018)

I definitely had an addiction but slowly this past month or two the realisation kicked in of, just what and why am I doing this. And this past week especially the penny dropped with me. I really dont care about how much weight I move in the gym, or how big my biceps are etc. As I say I just want my health so in terms of mental health doctors I should be fine now but thanks for highlighting that point because its a big problem these days for alot of people.

The first step for me will be to see my GP who will refer me to an endocrinologist. When I last visited the GP the blood data values were "normal" so she wouldnt refer me. I told her how I felt and I was having ED problems but she said it was a mind thing and to not overthink it.

This time around. I would say my values will be problematic and therefore I will probably be referred to the endo. 
When I goto see the doctor what specically should I ask them to check? 

Is there anything I should add to this list?
Free testosterone 
Overall testosterone 
Estrogen
E2
LH
Prolactin

Also, should I see the doc immediately while the esters are clearing or will I wait until the synthetic T levels drop to 0 and then go see her?

Thanks


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 20, 2018)

snake said:


> You did see in my original post I was gender specific about the Endo, right? I'm sorry but in general, a male knows more of where you're coming from. You're also learning quick that a GP is almost useless. They get your blood work, look down the column that says in or out of range and pay little attention to the details. An Endo will be a little more accurate in HIS review.
> 
> I glad if I helped.



Where I live its a lot easier to goto my doctor and then be referred to the endocrinologist, rather than booking it privately myself without seeing the doc first.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Nov 20, 2018)

Insurance may require that too.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 20, 2018)

Best of luck to you man. I really hope you get this worked out.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm glad you are coming off and agree with the other guys advice. 

Have you ever run bloods while on cycle? Or just afterwards? I'm curious with the 1mg of adex every other day, if you've crashed your e2 and that's why you are having ED issues...? It could also be prolactin/progesterone related, although more than likely an e2 issue... 

Regardless, I recommend you get off everything after your pct. Like POB said, clomid is too high, run it at 50 mg instead. 

And in the future, when you do eventually decide to cycle again, it's a good practice to get bloods about a month or so in to see where all your values are at... That way you can make adjustments to AI or whatever...


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 20, 2018)

I would let the compounds fully leave your system.. I might even run PCT before I got labs done. It might be a gamble to be 100% honest with a doctor about drug abuse. It's not past them to tell you you harmed yourself and are on your own. Or they could make it difficult as far as treatment. Might make you wait it out since you are so young, they may want to see if you bounce back. And I do believe insurance can be picky if you were abusing drugs and how they will cover treatment.


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2018)

Welcome. 

Hooe you get sorted out.


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Nov 21, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I'm glad you are coming off and agree with the other guys advice.
> 
> Have you ever run bloods while on cycle? Or just afterwards? I'm curious with the 1mg of adex every other day, if you've crashed your e2 and that's why you are having ED issues...? It could also be prolactin/progesterone related, although more than likely an e2 issue...
> 
> ...


Ive only ever got the bloodwork done afterwards. I agree with you about the E2, I was running 1mg arimidex ed and the odd day I would take 2mg. This is probably the reason for the ED. 

Thanks for all the support guys I hope tom revisit this thread at some stage down the line and update it that Ive made a full recovery. 

While I wait the esters to clear and everything to leave my system, should I continue with arimidex at 0.5mg a week or something low?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 21, 2018)

you need to do private female panel bloods.  Hopefully you can monitor things as they improve but you dug yourself a good hole.  

GL brother


----------

